# Todays double TBG tests



## gk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yesterday l made my first TBG band set. As l metioned in my post on the newbies forum, l was pretty happy as l got around 190f/s with 7/16" steel balls.
I used 8.5" double Theraband gold bands with a 20/15mm taper.
Further test today got a 4 shot average of 205.5f/s with the 7/16" balls and similarly 186.1f/s for 1/2" balls.

In my quest for more speed l was convinced that the band's were on the short side so l decided to make up a longer set at 10.5". I also decided to use a 25/20mm taper. After fitting it it definitely felt better and l went out to do some testing.

Surprisingly the velocities were less. I got a 4 shot average of 181.4 f/s with the 7/16" balls and 162.6 f/s with the 1/2" balls.

These were around 23-24 f/s slower than with the shorter and slimmer bands.

I'm guessing l went too long and the taper was not enough.

Any thoughts? What should l try next as l would like a bit more compared to my first set.


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I will be following this thread, I am very curious about band sets and what give the best performance. 
I wonder if one very wide band will act the same as doubled narrow bands?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you drawing the longer ones back farther?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

10.5 Inches???? 10 x 5 = 50 inch draw for 500 % elongation.! You have a 50 inch draw! You're one big dude!! If your drawing 7/16 50 inches you should be in the neighborhood of 300 +.

Measure your draw. Cut the bands accordingly. You went from 8.5 to 10 .5 inches ?? You need to draw the bands to full stretch. What is you draw?

Shorter bands


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

To follow up on getting the most from your bands. I.E. Shorter active band length (tie to tie)

My draw is 31-32 and the pouch is included in the length of draw on the band length, therefore approximates follow. What I find that gives me high performance from the bands ( tie to tie length) is a set that ranges from 6.5 to 7 1/4 inches depending on the latex.

That means my draw % ranges appx. 485% to 434% These are only approximates to give you another example of what way you need to go to get higher velocities.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to Bill Hays video's on band test and see the velocities he is getting on single non tapers with TBG. 280 fps.


----------



## gk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you all, l see my error now, obviously l went way way too long.

It just felt that my original set at 8.5" ran out of length, ie l was worried l would break something.

Treefork, l see your point about jumping to 10.5", l should have tried an extra 0.5". I will check out the video as l definitely prefer to deal straight bands if l can.

I just measured my draw length at around 30- 31" and my original bands had a tie to tie length of approx. 6"

Luckily its an easy problem to fix.


----------

